# 1976 212 Deck belt



## BlakeC (Mar 9, 2017)

Just trying to find out correct replacement mower deck belt size. i have a 1976 212 also is there anything else i should replace just got it running.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Blake,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your best bet for the correct mower belt size is your local JD dealer. With the belt off, I would "feel" the spindles and idler pulleys for excessive play. Your mower deck is old, so some play should be anticipated. If the cut is uneven, or if you have vibration in the deck, you will have to be the judge of what is "excessive".


----------

